# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Нужна Туласи-кавача

## Acyuta Caitanya das

Харе Кришна,преданные!
поделитесь или дайте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## Krishna Prema dasa

*Туласи кавача.*
Давал Шрила Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махардж когда приезжал. Переводил с санскрита его ученик Дхамешвара Махапрабху прабху.

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

я знаю 
но может у кого-то есть отсканированная или переснятая

----------


## Krishna Prema dasa

По ссылке приведенной выше можно скачать Туласи кавачу в pdf. Её можно распечатать, и затем, если есть необходимость, отсканировать или переснять.

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

большое спасибо я не понял что это ссылка)

----------


## VishvaPriya das

есть у меня запись в mp3. напишите почту, скину если нужно. или можно скачать через файлообменник на вайшнавском хабе имя файла Tulsi

----------

